# Monday 10th September - Crail



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Confirmed with Crail Golf Club today for a GM forum outing. 36 holes with breakfast, lunch and dinner, Â£60 per skull. This is a one off deal thanks to GM and the generosity of Crail Golf Club, its a huge saving on the normal green fees.

Maximum number is 40 I don't expect to get that many but 20 bodies would be brilliant. Who's joining me?


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Mar 23, 2012)

oooooooooooooh
yes please - you may just have given me the perfect excuse to get out of a nightmare marketing trip
Cheers!


----------



## bigslice (Mar 23, 2012)

am in job schedule permitting. :whoo:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm in, just need to book a day off work :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2012)

That's a rubbish date.
I suppose it's one way to make sure I can't make it. gutted.com


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 23, 2012)

Count me in mate,superb deal.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2012)

Count me in old boy!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 24, 2012)

No chance. Not a hope in hell.
I played the final of the schools scratch knock out there in 1976 and lost on the 17th.
It was his home course and his dad (headmaster) chose the venue.  :angry:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			No chance. Not a hope in hell.
I played the final of the schools scratch knock out there in 1976 and lost on the 17th.
It was his home course and his dad (headmaster) chose the venue.  :angry:
		
Click to expand...


You went to skool?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			You went to skool?




Click to expand...

Off coarse, thats were i lerned two spel


----------



## smange (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry craw, date no good for me


----------



## CliveW (Mar 24, 2012)

Balcombie or Craighead?


----------



## DelB (Mar 24, 2012)

If there's an option for breakfast and 18, I'd be very interested, but wife leaves for work at 5pm so I wouldn't manage to stay for the whole event.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Balcombie or Craighead?
		
Click to expand...


A round on each Clive.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			A round on each Clive.
		
Click to expand...

That is an awesome deal. I'm not sure if my body would be up for that though.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh man, sounds great but not the best day for me.... probably need to give it a miss


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2012)

CliveW said:



			That is an awesome deal. I'm not sure if my body would be up for that though.  

Click to expand...

Leccy trolley and plenty of fluid. I'm a cripple these days and I'll force my poor feet to do 36 holes. Your in now that you've posted no excuses!


----------



## Bunkers (Mar 25, 2012)

Count me in if I can secure the annual leave, great deal Craw-bag!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well done Craw, count me in & I will get a few more guys if needed.


----------



## alnecosse (Mar 25, 2012)

Cracking deal count me in.


----------



## Grumps (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you put my name down for this . And let me know if your looking for others to make the numbers up


----------



## Outofbounder (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd be up for this as well.

BTW it's Alf from HDID


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Off coarse, thats were i lerned two spel
		
Click to expand...

Skool was ard in them dayz, it was the long ot summer too.  I am afraid that I am old enough to have very fond memories of those long hot lazy days before I discovered golf, but the other distractions live long in the memory.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 28, 2012)

So far

thecraw
driven2distraction
bigslice?
wishaw hacker
stevek1969
patricks148
bunkers
bomber
alnecosse
grumps
outofbounder
jjf69


Keep it coming.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity ... I'm in


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like a cracking day and deal. Count me in, day off permitting.


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2012)

Two more to add myself and Mike are up for this one.


----------



## AMcC (Apr 5, 2012)

Add me to this as well.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 6, 2012)

Great stuff.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 6, 2012)

Day off confirmed... I'm in.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 23, 2012)

Algar confirmed yesterday. I think we could be nearly at the 20 mark now.


----------



## fat-tiger (Apr 23, 2012)

is it full or 3/4 handicaps


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 24, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			is it full or 3/4 handicaps
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter mate, Crail is top class and the deal of the century at this price with full food package.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2012)

Crawford put my pal Gordon down, he came to Machrihanish Last year.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2012)

19 bodies in. Any more?

Certainly need 1 more to make up numbers,

c


----------



## Val (Apr 26, 2012)

Stick me as a provisional, need to see if I can sort a shift off. Outside chance I might.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 26, 2012)

My apologies ... It sounds like there's a trip to Spain getting organised and by all accounts it's gonna be around that date/weekend. Better to be safe than sorry so I'll call it quits for now and say I'm out.

In the mean time I'll keep a check, I don't mind being a reserve if it turns out I can make it.  

Cheers


----------



## thecraw (May 16, 2012)

BUMP.

Back to the top to see if anyone else is interested before deposits are required.

c.


----------



## Bomber69 (May 16, 2012)

Am still up for this.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

I'm still good for this too.


----------



## Grumps (May 16, 2012)

I'm still ok just let me know when deposits required


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 2, 2012)

I may not be able to make it on the 10th now, my works Scottish Championships are at Kinross on Friday 15th June, the top 12 qualify for the Scottish team which have matches arranged over the 9th and 10th September. I will stick a post on after the 15th to let you know if I've made the grade


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 3, 2012)

Big Guy, see you @ Crail.:whoo:


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 3, 2012)

If there is still a space then stick me in for this too, just noticed it today !!!


----------



## munro007 (Jun 6, 2012)

Is this still on Craw, put me down. Might need to hire a trolley for 36 holes. lol. Do you do nearest the pin, longest drive etc.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 6, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Is this still on Craw, put me down. Might need to hire a trolley for 36 holes. lol. Do you do nearest the pin, longest drive etc.
		
Click to expand...

Still on, but not doing all that crap for this. If you want the trimmings come along to Machrihanish March Madness 2013!


----------



## munro007 (Jun 6, 2012)

A little to far for me Machrihanish. When do you need the deposit.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 6, 2012)

munro007 said:



			A little to far for me Machrihanish. When do you need the deposit.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yess. I forgot your in Edinburgh, the cant and wont travel capital of the GM forum!


:ears:


Machrihanish is a full weekend, not a day trip.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 6, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Big Guy, see you @ Crail.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Most likely :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jun 6, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Ah yess. I forgot your in Edinburgh, the cant and wont travel capital of the GM forum!


:ears:


Machrihanish is a full weekend, not a day trip.
		
Click to expand...

Only been on here for 2 months Craw, didn't know it was over the weekend. 

When do you need the deposit dude.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 6, 2012)

It'll be posted when its required.

C.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 15, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			I may not be able to make it on the 10th now, my works Scottish Championships are at Kinross on Friday 15th June, the top 12 qualify for the Scottish team which have matches arranged over the 9th and 10th September. I will stick a post on after the 15th to let you know if I've made the grade 

Click to expand...

Got good news and bad news

Bad news, I played like a complete tool today so didn't qualify

Good news, I am good for Crail

Best news, joined the Hole in 1 Club, 8 iron straight in on the fly on the 16th on the Bruce course :whoo:


----------



## Val (Jun 16, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Got good news and bad news

Bad news, I played like a complete tool today so didn't qualify

Good news, I am good for Crail

Best news, joined the Hole in 1 Club, 8 iron straight in on the fly on the 16th on the Bruce course :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the club big fella :whoo:

See you at Crail :thup:


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 18, 2012)

I need to set my thread showing details sorted here always only 1 day.
I am off on said day and if possible would there be room for 1 more ?


----------



## thecraw (Jun 19, 2012)

More than welcome.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 19, 2012)

By my counting there are 21, possibly 22 for Crail although I did run out of fingers and toes!

Me
Driven2distraction
Bigslice
Wishaw Hacker
Stevek1969
Patrick + Go Go Gordy
Bunkers
Bomber69
Grumps
Outofbounder
Alnecosse
GreiginFife
Toad +1
AMcC
Algar
Valentino
Hendo007
Munro007
Sidneygreenstreet

Poss

JJF69


----------



## thecraw (Jun 19, 2012)

7 tee times book so potential for another 6 or 7 bodies.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 19, 2012)

Two 007, i thought there was only one " ME ".  :whoo:


----------



## bigslice (Jun 19, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Two 007, i thought there was only one " ME ". :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

think 'M' has made a mistake, surely one of them was recalled. or its your mission to decommission the other one


----------



## munro007 (Jun 19, 2012)

:thup:


----------



## thecraw (Jun 22, 2012)

GENTS, I'M GOING TO START LOOKING FOR DEPOSITS NOW. ANYONE WHO DOESN'T PAY BY THE END OF JULY WILL NOT BE GUARANTEED A PLACE.

MONEY WILL BE PAID TO CRAIL ON THE 1ST OF AUGUST. 

Â£30 IS REQUIRED, THE REST PAYABLE ON THE DAY. I WOULD LIKE THE DEPOSITS BY BANK TRANSFER WITH YOUR NAME AS REFERENCE OF A CHQ. EITHER PM OF EMAIL ME FOR THE DETAILS.




thecraw@e-mile.co.uk


thanks guys

Crawford


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 22, 2012)

thecraw said:



			GENTS
		
Click to expand...

What about the rest of us???


----------



## munro007 (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you not have Paypal Crawford..........


----------



## thecraw (Jun 22, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Do you not have Paypal Crawford..........

Click to expand...

Yes I do but I'd end up spending it on something I don't need. Just chq or bank transfer please. I bank Royal Bank of Scotland so its easy enough to pop into a branch if you can't transfer.

Sorry,

C.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 22, 2012)

Can you PM your details Craw. Thx


----------



## munro007 (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe not, PM's are not working. Maybe leave it a day or three. lol


----------



## Grumps (Jun 23, 2012)

can i add another person to the trip


----------



## Jungle (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm quite interested in this. Looks a fantastic deal.

Is there anybody with a relatively high handicap playing?


----------



## munro007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't worry about your handicap fella, its all about have a nice day.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 23, 2012)

Jungle said:



			I'm quite interested in this. Looks a fantastic deal.

Is there anybody with a relatively high handicap playing?
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome, its a fun day out to get to know the forum and enjoy a good golf course.


----------



## Jungle (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll see if I can get the day off work.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 23, 2012)

Grumps said:



			can i add another person to the trip
		
Click to expand...

No bother!

There are no free tees at Crail though!


----------



## Jungle (Jun 25, 2012)

I've got the day off work. I'll love to get involved. 

I'm Away to the Dominican tomorrow for 2 weeks but will be joining a club when I get home so should get plenty practise in.


----------



## Grumps (Jun 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			No bother!

There are no free tees at Crail though!     

Click to expand...

Haha pm your bank details and I'll get deposits done


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			No bother!

There are no free tees at Crail though!     

Click to expand...

I have sent a PM for details as where to send money.:thup:


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2012)

You alright with cash and I'll square you up at Millport or sooner?


----------



## thecraw (Jun 27, 2012)

Valentino said:



			You alright with cash and I'll square you up at Millport or sooner?
		
Click to expand...

Yip I'll bring an ultraviolet light to check the notes though. I ken what you Airdrie boys are like.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry to all those who have emailed me, I was having log in difficulties with my Bolivian bank account. Its all sorted now and I'll reply to all tomorrow.

The rest of you get your backsides in gear.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 27, 2012)

Also, we lost Andy the shoulders from the trip but picked up a PGA professional and a pretty young lady has decided to join us!


----------



## bigslice (Jun 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Also, we lost Andy the shoulders from the trip but picked up a PGA professional and a pretty young lady has decided to join us!
		
Click to expand...


a professional and a pretty young lady, is this another tiger woods story?


----------



## Val (Jun 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Also, we lost Andy the shoulders from the trip but picked up a PGA professional and a pretty young lady has decided to join us!
		
Click to expand...

Whats happened to Andy, can he not get someone to drive his digger


----------



## Grumps (Jul 1, 2012)

Crawford I'm still waiting on you sending me your bank details so I can pay the deposits


----------



## thecraw (Jul 2, 2012)

Grumps said:



			Crawford I'm still waiting on you sending me your bank details so I can pay the deposits
		
Click to expand...


I'll email everyone tonight.


----------



## Grumps (Jul 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'll email everyone tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 2, 2012)

Just remember RBS are still dealing with last weeks fiasco.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jul 2, 2012)

Is there still places available, my mate Kenny Lindsay would like to play but he is a member at Crail so he would just pay for his food separately. 

Could you send me the details too Craw and I'll get the money to you, cheers


----------



## Perry (Jul 2, 2012)

Just discovered this thread!!  Would've loved to have been able to go to this but the Mrs is due on the 5th and wouldn't like to commit incase she is late!  Have a great day, hopefully i'll be able to get to a meet in the future!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jul 7, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Is there still places available, my mate Kenny Lindsay would like to play but he is a member at Crail so he would just pay for his food separately. 

Could you send me the details too Craw and I'll get the money to you, cheers
		
Click to expand...

Do you reckon this will be ok, think he is booking that week off work anyway.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 9, 2012)

Wishaw your mate is more than welcome. I need to start chasing deposits please.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Wishaw your mate is more than welcome. I need to start chasing deposits please.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Crawford old boy, i deleted all my emails last week by mistake.

can you send me your address again?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 9, 2012)

Craw given my recent ill health, i wont be able to make this fantastic day out. Sorry fella, my body is falling apart.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 10, 2012)

Still very few deposits to date.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Still very few deposits to date.
		
Click to expand...

Crawford,

I have arranged for Big Val to drop into the office one day and I will give him the cash, he says he is meeting you sometime soon. you okay for it to be done this way.


----------



## Val (Jul 10, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Crawford,

I have arranged for Big Val to drop into the office one day and I will give him the cash, he says he is meeting you sometime soon. you okay for it to be done this way.
		
Click to expand...

He is aware, we are sound big yin. I'll be in over the next few days or so.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Still very few deposits to date.
		
Click to expand...

I do not know how to send ! can you send details in a PM ?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jul 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Wishaw your mate is more than welcome. I need to start chasing deposits please.
		
Click to expand...

That's great Craw, can you send me details of how you want paid mate, I haven't had any details through yet, cheers.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Still very few deposits to date.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Craw - have been away.... but didn't receive any details from you for where to send payment.


----------



## Toad (Jul 13, 2012)

Not recieved details either mate


----------



## Jungle (Jul 14, 2012)

That's me just back from my holiday. 

Still keen to play up in crail. Can you pm me payment details please.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 15, 2012)

Only grumps (x2) and myself have paid. 

I have sent people *who have requested payment details* the details. Everyone else either make payment or arrange to make payment. *i am chasing no one.

*cheers.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 15, 2012)

_*Also put your surname or user name as reference so I ken who has paid.*_


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jul 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



_*Also put your surname or user name as reference so I ken who has paid.*_

Click to expand...

Cheers Craw

Payment has been sent :thup:


----------



## AMcC (Jul 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Only grumps (x2) and myself have paid. 

I have sent people *who have requested payment details* the details. Everyone else either make payment or arrange to make payment. *i am chasing no one.

*cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Crawford, unfortunately I am going to have to scratch from this one, my redundancy has been confirmed and I am away at the end of this month, so do not know exactly what will be happening at that time, if there is a last minute reserve list with no obligation, please stick me on that one.

A


----------



## thecraw (Jul 16, 2012)

AMcC said:



			Crawford, unfortunately I am going to have to scratch from this one, my redundancy has been confirmed and I am away at the end of this month, so do not know exactly what will be happening at that time, if there is a last minute reserve list with no obligation, please stick me on that one.

A
		
Click to expand...


No problem, I'll add you to a growing list. Looking very much like my last ever event as organiser.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 16, 2012)

If it wasn't for my patellofemoral pain syndrome, i would have played. I have only recently managed 9 holes in some pain, and thats with lots of strapping on my knee.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2012)

Crawford old boy, i'll be sendin the deposits today.

Go go Gordy has been a bit of an arse about paying up so scratch him i'm now  taking my mate from Nairn, David. I'll pay his deposit as he got me the freebe at Carnoustie.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 16, 2012)

Crawford, I will get deposit off to you this week. Definitely up for this as already had the time off work confirmed. 
Been a hectic fortnight and plumb forgot.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 16, 2012)

Crawford, deposit has been sent.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 16, 2012)

Me  -  PAID
Driven2distraction  -  DETAILS SENT
Bigslice  -  ???
Wishaw Hacker  -  PAID
Stevek1969  -  ????
Patrick + Go Go Gordy  -  ASSURED ITS ON THE WAY
Bunkers  -  OUT
Bomber69  -  CASH???
Grumps  -  PAID
Outofbounder  -  ????
Alnecosse  -  ????
GreiginFife  -  ASSURED HE'S GOING
Toad +1  -  ????
AMcC  -  OUT
Algar  -  ?????
Valentino  -  CASH I'M ASSURED
Hendo007  -  ????
​FairwayDodger - PAID I BELIEVE.
Munro007  -  OUT
Sidneygreenstreet  - PAID
Jungle  -  ????
Poss

JJF69


Need to know what the intentions are from the ???? people.​


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 16, 2012)

Yip I sent payment yesterday, you should have it hopefully


----------



## thecraw (Jul 16, 2012)

Which pie paid in cash with no reference????????


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll square you bombers deposit in cash over the next week or so.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 16, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I'll square you bombers deposit in cash over the next week or so.
		
Click to expand...

What about you?? Still planing on playing?


----------



## Jungle (Jul 16, 2012)

Evening craw. I got your PM. I'll pay my money tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			What about you?? Still planing on playing?
		
Click to expand...

Aye but you had no question marks on my name so assumed you had me down as definate.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 20, 2012)

Only 10 more days to get your deposits in folks cant get better than Â£60 for 2 great courses PLUS brekie lunch and dinner.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Craw, my mate Kenny who is the member can't play now, he just let me know that that he's going to St Anne's on Holiday that week now.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 22, 2012)

Very few deposits to date. 

Valentino, Bomber and Stevek1969 will pay so I'm lead to believe, just got a cheque from Patrick +1 yesterday. 

All that have paid to date are

Me
FairwayDodger
SydneyGreenstreet
Grumps X2
Patricks148 x2
Jungle
Wishaw Hacker

Only 9 people. If there are only 12 or less I'm just going to cancel and refund.

C.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2012)

That'd be a shame, esp after all your good work organising.

Come on folks, get your deposits in!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 22, 2012)

Crawford, I sent mine Friday so you should get it Mon/Tue.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 22, 2012)

Crawford
How many are you ideally looking for, I might be able to rustle up a few more.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 22, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Crawford
How many are you ideally looking for, I might be able to rustle up a few more.
		
Click to expand...

Invite who you like, honestly more the better!


----------



## Jungle (Jul 22, 2012)

I was just going to check that my payment had been received. 

Hope this goes ahead I'm fair looking forward to it.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 23, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			That'd be a shame, esp after all your good work organising.

Come on folks, get your deposits in!
		
Click to expand...

I will second that.


----------



## dcm89 (Jul 23, 2012)

Crawford, if you still have a space available I would like to come along. Let me know how to pay deposit etc.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 23, 2012)

More than welcome. PM me or email me on 

thecraw@e-mile.co.uk


for payment details.

C.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 23, 2012)

Very few deposits to date. 

Valentino, Bomber and Stevek1969 will pay so I'm lead to believe, just got a cheque from Patrick +1 yesterday. 

All that have paid to date are

Me
FairwayDodger
SydneyGreenstreet
Grumps X2
Patricks148 x2
Jungle
Wishaw Hacker

Rab Craw
Gary MCSherry
Kevin Will
Mike Cunningham

Crawford I will collect their deposits and arrange to meet up with you next week for a game and give you my dosh plus the deposits for the 4 guys I have added.

Only 9 people. If there are only 12 or less I'm just going to cancel and refund.

C.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

@thecraw, is there still enough going for this to go ahead ?


----------



## thecraw (Jul 30, 2012)

_*PAID SO FAR



*_
Mike Buchanan X2 (Grumps +1)
Karen Ferguson (FairwayDodger)
Sydney greenstreet
Paul McCaffery (Wishaw Hacker)
L Laing (Jungle)
D. McGribbon (DCM89)
Patrick Sylvestor x2 (Patricks148)
GreiginFife
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)


Bomber???? + friends???
Valentino???
Stevek1969???
Alneccosse???
Driven2distraction???


Have I missed anyone out???


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 30, 2012)

Crawford

I have 4 Chompers going along & have the deposits here, will catch up this week and give you the dosh.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 30, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Crawford

I have 4 Chompers going along & have the deposits here, will catch up this week and give you the dosh.
		
Click to expand...

4 plus you? Or four in total?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			4 plus you? Or four in total?
		
Click to expand...

4 plus me.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 30, 2012)

Your not a bad egg after all! Don't care what Val says!


:thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Your not a bad egg after all! Don't care what Val says!


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Eff off you, sh1t stirrer


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Your not a bad egg after all! Don't care what Val says!


:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Big Val's ma Pal, or so I thought


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Big Val's ma Pal, or so I thought

Click to expand...

Right first time big yin :thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2012)

Crawford, can you confirm you got my BT please :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Aug 1, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Crawford, can you confirm you got my BT please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll check and let you and Alan ken. Just waiting on some bomber chap now!!!


----------



## thecraw (Aug 2, 2012)

Payments received from Valentino and Alnecosse.

Bomber?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 5, 2012)

Mike Buchanan X2 (Grumps +1)
Karen Ferguson (FairwayDodger)
Sydney greenstreet
Paul McCaffery (Wishaw Hacker)
L Laing (Jungle)
D. McGribbon (DCM89)
Patrick Sylvestor x2 (Patricks148)
GreiginFife
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)
Valentino
Alneccosse
Toad
Andy McIntyre


Stevek1969????
Bomber + 4????

15 bodies.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 9, 2012)

Mike Buchanan X2 (Grumps +1)
Karen Ferguson (FairwayDodger)
Sydney greenstreet
Paul McCaffery (Wishaw Hacker)
L Laing (Jungle)
D. McGribbon (DCM89)
Patrick Sylvestor x2 (Patricks148)
GreiginFife
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)
Valentino
Alneccosse
Toad
Andy McIntyre
Stevek1969
Bomber + 4


20 confirmed that,s ideal 5 x 4 balls.

Pity the poor sod that gets me in their 4 ball, it'll be a slow round!


----------



## munro007 (Aug 9, 2012)

Well done craw, you got there in the end. All you need now is good weather and a golf swing back  : )


----------



## Val (Aug 9, 2012)

thecraw said:




Pity the poor sod that gets me in their 4 ball, it'll be a slow round!

Click to expand...

I'll play with you if want pal, i'll listen to your whinging...................................again


----------



## thecraw (Aug 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I'll play with you if want pal, i'll listen to your whinging...................................again



Click to expand...

A wee lesson with Andy tonight and thecraw has a bounce in his step again, the Monty moobs were moving!


:fore:


----------



## Val (Aug 9, 2012)

Bald to hear it


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



Mike Buchanan X2 (Grumps +1)
Karen Ferguson (FairwayDodger)
Sydney greenstreet
Paul McCaffery (Wishaw Hacker)
L Laing (Jungle)
D. McGribbon (DCM89)
Patrick Sylvestor x2 (Patricks148)
GreiginFife
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)
Valentino
Alneccosse
Toad
Andy McIntyre
Stevek1969
Bomber + 4


20 confirmed that,s ideal 5 x 4 balls.

Pity the poor sod that gets me in their 4 ball, it'll be a slow round!

Click to expand...

Craw, maybe my math but I count 21. 16 then Bomber +4...


----------



## thecraw (Aug 10, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Craw, maybe my math but I count 21. 16 then Bomber +4...
		
Click to expand...

Glad you spotted the deliberate mistake!


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Glad you spotted the deliberate mistake!
		
Click to expand...

I have bombed one of my lot out so 20 it be.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 13, 2012)

It's looking good for the ladies prize!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 13, 2012)

Who got the spanish archer?



Bomber69 said:



			I have bombed one of my lot out so 20 it be.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CliveW (Aug 13, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's looking good for the ladies prize!



Click to expand...

There are a few ladies in that line-up!


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's looking good for the ladies prize!



Click to expand...

I've got a nice pair of pink socks!


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2012)

CliveW said:



			There are a few ladies in that line-up!
		
Click to expand...

Are you making up number 20 or not? Get that 2nd round buggy booked.

C.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 13, 2012)

CliveW said:



			There are a few ladies in that line-up!
		
Click to expand...


Your right Clive from what we seen today there are a few girls heading up to Crail:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Your right Clive from what we seen today there are a few girls heading up to Crail:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Arf arf arf arf!


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 13, 2012)

You'll see some real golfers at Crail unlike some of the chappers that were in Edinboro today,haha


----------



## Jungle (Aug 13, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			You'll see some real golfers at Crail unlike some of the chappers that were in Edinboro today,haha
		
Click to expand...

See I'll add much needed balance to this by being the self elected hacker.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Arf arf arf arf!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about Arf but you were playing golf like Alf Garnett oot there today...........


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Not sure about Arf but you were playing golf like Alf Garnett oot there today...........
		
Click to expand...

Chris was the one wearing colours closest resembling West Ham!


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Chris was the one wearing colours closest resembling West Ham!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh but he can't see himself through his sun glasses, he is playing for GM at the next meet and we will take Big Val.....


----------



## thecraw (Aug 14, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yeh but he can't see himself through his sun glasses, he is playing for GM at the next meet and we will take Big Val.....
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a fair swap.

Done deal.


Ach, where have the wee funny faces gone, none working at all now. Hope big Val doesn't take the huff!


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 14, 2012)

thecraw said:



			That sounds like a fair swap.

Done deal.


Ach, where have the wee funny faces gone, none working at all now. Hope big Val doesn't take the huff!
		
Click to expand...

Big VAl is the Hoffo............


----------



## Val (Aug 15, 2012)

Hoffo?

WTF


----------



## thecraw (Aug 15, 2012)

Valentino said:



*Hoffo*?

WTF
		
Click to expand...


I think *Hoffo* has to stick that's a classic!


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

Was up there for a coastal drive the other day the courses looked good from what i saw.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 15, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Was up there for a coastal drive the other day the courses looked good from what i saw.
		
Click to expand...

Good news, looking forward to this game.


----------

